# First snow in NE?



## slatham (Oct 17, 2014)

Set up next week certainly makes it possible in the higher ground.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2014)

It has already snowed a little on top of Sugarloaf.  They had a picture up on Facebook just the other day.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It has already snowed a little on top of Sugarloaf.  They had a picture up on Facebook just the other day.


Ditto for Saddleback


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2014)

Mount Washington - guaranteed!


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, you guys took that thread title a bit too literally. So how about "The first widespread snow across the higher elevations of the NE"? Maybe. If we're lucky. etc. etc.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm hearing rumors of a pretty significant storm in the 21st - 25th range (Naweasta).  Doesn't mean snow but may be a good pre-cursor to things in the future (fingers crossed).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2014)

At least a good sign...can always do with more water...and temps always are the last to turn around.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2014)

AFAIK, Whiteface had the first US ski resort snow east of the Mississippi this year.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 18, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I'm hearing rumors of a pretty significant storm in the 21st - 25th range (Naweasta).  Doesn't mean snow but may be a good pre-cursor to things in the future (fingers crossed).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Never trust Damage in Tolland haha. Biggest weather weenie in the game.

EDIT: Wow, I guess its legit.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *Never trust Damage in Tolland *haha. Biggest weather weenie in the game.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I guess its legit.



I can agree with that, but actually I was basing it more off Typhoon Tip.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Never trust Damage in Tolland haha. Biggest weather weenie in the game.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I guess its legit.



Weather weenie?   The guy is an a-hole of an absolutely astounding degree, but he knows his stuff.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> I can agree with that, but actually I was basing it more off Typhoon Tip...



Yeah, two LOWS in _predicted _peak positions...just need the temps to cooperate.  I bet northern VT should get the white stuff...
Man, if we could ever get that "disaster" stuff to turn into snow.  Am I ever tired of watching the powerful systems stay wet...


----------



## slatham (Oct 23, 2014)

To quote Joe D'Aleo "Research a few decades ago showed storm tracks persist fall to winter to spring". Works for me if this Nor'Easter is a harbinger of winter storm tracks.

He also showed some below normal temps during the first week of November. Unfortunately, some models and forecasters don't think it sticks and have Nov overall above normal. But at the same time they are watching for a "snap" where this stretch of above normal temps - which most of them correctly predicted - reverts to the colder pattern they expect for the upcoming winter.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2014)

I was listening to the radio this morning and they were predicting a wetter, warmer winter. I don't know if wetter means more precipitation but warmer could still be below freezing so = more snow, or if wetter and warmer just means rainier. Hopefully the former.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Look like the Alps are getting slammed.

http://wepowder.com/weblog/5380/The-Glacier-Alert-day-2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning and they were predicting a wetter, warmer winter. I don't know if wetter means more precipitation but warmer could still be below freezing so = more snow, or if wetter and warmer just means rainier. Hopefully the former.



Sounds like a pretty worthless report given the ambiguity.  Given last winter was historical in terms of severe and prolonged cold, it's a no-brainer it will be "warmer".


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2014)

Local predictions of warm temps Wed-Friday followed by colder temps and snow...4-6" Saturday thru Sat. night for some inland elevations in Maine...(*Monday* prediction).


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 3, 2014)

My first snow sightings yesterday












Cardigan and Kinsman Notch.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2014)

I drove through snow Sat. night this past weekend good half inch of white stuff on route 17 by Catskills it was so nice to see it been to long with out white good lines of powder lol.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2014)

With ~7" on the ground...tomorrow and Thursday are hitting the low 50s, 40s throughout most of the state.  As always....gotta think elevation for any remaining stuff.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> to long with out white good lines of powder lol.



:-o


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2014)

Great temps up in Maine this weekend....light winds too...


----------

